# bollywood beauties



## girl507 (Jul 31, 2008)

Who are your favorite when it comes to makeup? Mine are shilpa shetty, bipasha basu, and celina jaitley.


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh girl! Good topic!  Hold on, i'mma be right back with pictures!!!!


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2008)

I am however, not a fan of Aishwarya Rai's pancake makeup.  She's a beautiful woman, but her makeup is the worst in the biz (imho).


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 2, 2008)

*double post*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 2, 2008)

I am going to have to disagree with Shilpa Shetty's makeup. Hers look more caked on than any actress in Bollywood. It also looks ashy. The reason you can't tell most of the time is b/c she is always photoshopped in her glamour shots. But the candids speak for themselves. Aishwarya's makeup is pretty up there too but I don't think it is as bad as Shilpa's IMO.































But these are my favs though: (in terms of makeup)



























thats all I can think of for now. Most of them do cake themselves on b/c they are used to receiving that type of treatment when they are on the sets of their movie.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 2, 2008)

Bipasha Basu on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Bipasha Basu on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## girl507 (Aug 2, 2008)

does anyone have a pic of aishwarya rai with the caked on makeup? I've never seen her with her make-up caked on before, but she bugs me a lot. There is one really bad pic of celina jaitley too. I don't know how to show a pic, but there is one where the skin color on her face does not match her body. I love how she looks though. I think its the green eyes that does it. I wish I knew how to make myself look like that. I just wouldn't want to look over the top. If anyone has suggestions, let me know!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 2, 2008)

lol There are many pics of Celina with not so great makeup. IMHO, I don't find her that attractive. I think its the right makeup and eyes that make her look stunning in her movies.
But I think you are talking about this pic...






and another...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 2, 2008)

I love Aish's makeup in these pics, especially the first one. Its so light and natural.


























And this is when its caked on...ugh


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 4, 2008)

Celina Jaitley is infamous for her spackled on makeup.  She's a pretty girl and doesn't need a third of what she always slaps on.  I find her quite frightening with all that makeup on.

Aisharya started making better makeup choices once she attempted to crossover to Hollywood - I get the feeling that Bollywood style pancake makeup wouldn't fly in Hollywood.

A few of my favorites are Deepika Padukone, Malaika Arora, and Priyanka Chopra (she gets it right every once in a while, but she spackles it on too sometimes).


----------



## pinkstar (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_lol There are many pics of Celina with not so great makeup. IMHO, I don't find her that attractive. I think its the right makeup and eyes that make her look stunning in her movies.
But I think you are talking about this pic...






and another...




_

 





Please tell me I'm not the only one who thinks this girl looks like Khloe Kardashian? lol


----------



## aziajs (Aug 4, 2008)

Ash & Bipasha.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 4, 2008)

Aish = my new girl crush


----------



## Nox (Aug 4, 2008)

I love Madhuri Dixit, that woman is so pretty.  I think she's one of my all-time favorite Bollywood faces.  She's like the Elizabeth Taylor of India, she stays beautiful even when she ages.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 5, 2008)

I waaaaant the Bollywood make up look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How to create the Bollywood make-up look - by Sumantha Dutta - Helium


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 5, 2008)

Great thread, Bollywood stars have some great m/u looks.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 5, 2008)

Totally Sushmita Sen - this woman can look pretty, sexy, glamourous, natural, fresh, or classic.  Aish IMO can only do pretty.  thats abt it.  

Im not into Bollywood tbh, so havent a clue abt some of the newer actresses.  

But the ultimate MU icon has to be Sharmila Tagore  -her eyes...that liner is FIERCE! The 60s is totally my favourite era!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 5, 2008)

i can't believe i didn't see this before i posted the august challenge. weird coincidence haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love this makeup:
http://www.exittheapple.com/notradio...rya_rai_01.jpg

it doesn't hurt that she's naturally gorgeous, but this is a really fabulous look i think.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 5, 2008)

Shilpa is gorgeous but I agree that she cakes on the makeup...

She isn't exactly Bollywood, but Lakshmi Menon (big-time Indian fashion model, has gone Givenchy and Hermes ads, as well the first model to get an only-girl cover of Vogue India) is absolutely stunning.


----------



## girl507 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_lol There are many pics of Celina with not so great makeup. IMHO, I don't find her that attractive. I think its the right makeup and eyes that make her look stunning in her movies.
But I think you are talking about this pic...






and another...




_

 

Yes that was the picture... I agree with you on the fact that it is the right makeup that makes her look good because I once saw a picture of her with no makeup on. She tries very hard though. She has a pretty skin tone and she loads on the makeup so she looks lighter than she is which isn't neccesary. I honestly think the only reason I think she is so pretty is because of her eyes and how her hair always looks perfect. There is one pic of her in a pink sari and I think she looked amazing in that pic


----------



## girl507 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Totally Sushmita Sen - this woman can look pretty, sexy, glamourous, natural, fresh, or classic. Aish IMO can only do pretty. thats abt it. 

Im not into Bollywood tbh, so havent a clue abt some of the newer actresses. 

But the ultimate MU icon has to be Sharmila Tagore -her eyes...that liner is FIERCE! The 60s is totally my favourite era!









_

 
I am totally with you on how the 60's era was great. I love the winged eye look too. Lately I have been trying to attempt the winged eye look like the old bollywood stars, but I've been doing it with a twist. I try making it look more modern.


----------



## girl507 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkstar* 

 
_Please tell me I'm not the only one who thinks this girl looks like Khloe Kardashian? lol_

 
Celina jaitley doesn't look like chloe kardashian. Chloe is a lot lighter in skin color and chloe has bangs, lighter hair, and a more rounder face. They may have similarities, but I don't think they look alike.


----------



## girl507 (Aug 5, 2008)

since we're on the topic of bollywood stars, I was just wondering if anyone on this board liked rakhi sawant? I personally don't think she looks amazing except for once when I saw her eyes done in green eyeshadow and it looked so pretty. Although I think that rakhi does not have natural beauty, I think she knows how to emphasize her beauty and make herself look nicer than she actually is. I really love rakhi sawant just cuz of her personality. Shes so fun and daring. Shes not afraid to do anything and although she always exaggerates, thats what makes her fun. Some people can't pull off acting like that, but she can.


----------



## Nox (Aug 6, 2008)

That lipstick on Sharmila Tagore is banging!  Does anyone have a suggestion what lip color (l/s or l/g) to use to achieve this?


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 7, 2008)

I like aishwarya makeup, even when she is all cakeup.

My favorite makeup of her is in the umrao jaan music launch.

I wonder: do you know what kind of eyelashes she use?? or something similar?

Thanks.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 14, 2008)

I've always loved Bipasha and Aishwarya- i remember seeing her win Miss World I was probably 6 or 7 years old! I was just amazed by her beauty.

I recently discovered Riya Sen. I love her make-up the pics ive seen of her. Very natural. Does anyone have other pics of her? I've looked on googe images already


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Aish = my new girl crush_

 
Agreed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. She's freaking gorgeous!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 31, 2009)

Bumping this after coming across some hotties whilst researching 60s makeup - thee eyeliner.

Parveen Babi:





YouTube - Parveen Babi

and Helen


----------



## sapnap (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Totally Sushmita Sen - this woman can look pretty, sexy, glamourous, natural, fresh, or classic.  Aish IMO can only do pretty.  thats abt it.  

Im not into Bollywood tbh, so havent a clue abt some of the newer actresses.  

But the ultimate MU icon has to be Sharmila Tagore  -her eyes...that liner is FIERCE! The 60s is totally my favourite era!








_

 

I agree!! there were a tonne of beauties then!! Zeenat Aman, Parveen Babi, Hema Malini.. the list is endless!!


----------



## shaista1985 (Sep 7, 2009)

for me it is shilpa shetty and bipasha basu all the way - i love their makeup

p.s.  can somebody please tell me what eyeshadow shades, lipsticks etc shilpa may use, id love to create the same look for a night out


----------



## unetasse (Sep 10, 2009)

I love Deepika Padukone's makeup. Especially in Om Shanti Om


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, these women are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Oct 8, 2009)

i love bipasha's winged eyeliner, and rani mukherjee's smoked out eyeliners.


----------



## ambodidi (Oct 9, 2009)

I love Vidya Balan's looks...she always does the nude lip perfect too.


----------

